# My tax return - Returned?



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My tax return - Returned? 

I just received a letter from the IRS. It puzzles me! 

They are questioning the number of dependents that I claimed. I guess it was because of my response to the question:"List all dependents?" 

I replied 12 million illegal immigrants; 3 million crack heads; 42 million unemployed people on food stamps, 2 million people in over 243 prisons; half of Mexico ; and 535 persons in the U.S. House and Senate." 

Evidently, this was NOT an acceptable answer. 

I KEEP ASKING MYSELF, WHO THE HECK DID I MISS?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good one bowgy...good one. 

I borrowed it..


----------

